# Pics of my big boy :)



## Varanus K.Face (Mar 17, 2011)

I still can't figure out how to upload pics from my phone, so here are some links to recent pics of him. Hes a monster! :heart:


http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c353/CRGirlsDoItBEST/2011-03-1595152241.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c353/CRGirlsDoItBEST/2011-03-1595152017.jpg


----------



## james.w (Mar 17, 2011)

Varanus K.Face said:


> I still can't figure out how to upload pics from my phone, so here are some links to recent pics of him. Hes a monster! :heart:
> 
> 
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c353/CRGirlsDoItBEST/2011-03-1595152241.jpg
> ...



WOW!! He is awesome. You're pretty cute too.


----------



## frost (Mar 17, 2011)

if you have texting you can send them to your email and upload them from there.thats what i been doing.


----------



## Varanus K.Face (Mar 17, 2011)

Aww thank you!!! I will tell him you said so ;-)


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 17, 2011)

Great looking gu.


----------



## thomasjg23 (Mar 17, 2011)

Tegu is awesome, I hope mine gets that big. I like the sailor necklace and the tats as well.


----------



## turtlepunk (Mar 18, 2011)

your tegu is awesome! I cant wait til my lil hatchling comes in this summer!....and I cant help but to notice....I recognize you from somewhere..........


----------



## Varanus K.Face (Mar 18, 2011)

RROC??? I saw you post about them 

OR possibly prehistoric pets??


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice lookin' tegu! Mine are not too keen on being held like that...they scratch like crazy--you're lucky!


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Mar 20, 2011)

yeah really nice gu. my boy is about 3 feet 3 and he is dog tame since i keep him loose in my livaviroom, duh living room. I wonder why they get those longer bottom jaws. his blue eye in the second pic make him look legendary, more of cryptic

heres my boy 2 months ago


----------



## james.w (Mar 25, 2011)

What about pics of your Salvator and Gouldii cross??


----------



## Varanus K.Face (Mar 25, 2011)

<a href=http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c353/CRGirlsDoItBEST/?action=view&current=2011-02-24184916.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c353/CRGirlsDoItBEST/2011-02-24184916.jpg border=0 alt=></a>

<a href=http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c353/CRGirlsDoItBEST/?action=view&current=0616001543.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c353/CRGirlsDoItBEST/0616001543.jpg border=0 alt=></a>

<a href=http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c353/CRGirlsDoItBEST/?action=view&current=2011-03-11221741.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c353/CRGirlsDoItBEST/2011-03-11221741.jpg border=0 alt=></a>

The first picture is of Freddy (hes a rescue, from a very neglectful and abusive situation, so hes not the prettiest...but I love him!)
The second two are of Baron, who is growing like a weed  the first pic of him was taken in september....hes a little over 3 feet now.


So now you've seen my army!!!


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Mar 26, 2011)

pics didnt show, the link you put isnt active


----------



## Varanus K.Face (Mar 26, 2011)

OK try this...

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c353/CRGirlsDoItBEST/2011-02-24184916.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c353/CRGirlsDoItBEST/0616001543.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c353/CRGirlsDoItBEST/2011-03-11221741.jpg

Same order as before


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 26, 2011)

They look good.


----------



## james.w (Mar 26, 2011)

They look good. You should get yourself a sulfur Salvator.


----------



## Varanus K.Face (Mar 26, 2011)

I wish! We successfully bred them this year


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 26, 2011)

_Very nice boys you have there,.. a Sulfur is my dream Varanus. I met the sweetest and prettiest one I have ever seen till this day a few years back. One of these days,... one of these days.

For future reference when posting pics from photo bucket,.. copy and paste the IMG code to your post.

Preview it before you post and it will show you the pics. Just helps verify the pics are on the thread and that you're sending the right ones._


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Mar 27, 2011)

yeah real nice. I am not much of a monitor fan but big lizards are cool


----------



## boy860 (Apr 9, 2011)

very cute girl really nice repstiles cant wait for mine to growto full size


----------



## RobK. (Apr 28, 2011)

very nice !!


----------

